# Living room tank



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

Since my mbunas have gotten boring, i am going to sell them and restock my 55g tank, probably with at least one CA cichlid.
My current stocking plan was:
6 upside down catfish
a school of blind cave fish
a firemouth

Overall i want the most interesting tank to look at, so if u have better suggestions, please tell me


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you could get a breeding pair of firemouths in that tank easily, gets some more interesting behavior in there, not that your used to interesting behavior from the africans :lol:


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

ghost knife fish are awesome.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

> my mbunas have gotten boring,


 how big were they? I got rid of mine because of them not being boring. Kept the haps.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

> how big were they? I got rid of mine because of them not being boring. Kept the haps.


They are only small ones, like saluosis and estheraes. If i had a bigger tank i would get haps and peacocks

Gage, do u mean a breeding pai of firemouths along with the other fish? or by themsleves?

Isnt the tank too small for ghost knife?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

A breeding pair should work with the stocklist you have. The only thing I don't know about is the upside down catfish. I've never owned them but I do know they stay small. Not sure if the fm(s) would take them out. Another alternative you could do instead of those six catfish would be to get one ssynodontis eupterus. They are also knowmn as upside down catfish but get much bigger and don't take any guff from cichlids.
And yes, I think a ghost knife would be a little bit big for a 55.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

How many firemouths should i get to establish a pair??
If the pair won't work with the upside down catfish then i will just stay with a single firemouth, i already have the catfish


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

people say to get a pair you should get 5-6 and then return the ones that don't pair. With the catfish, I didn't mean that a pair of firemouths might not work but firemouths in general. If you already have them I would just go with it. Don't be too surprised if some get eaten though.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

I think i will try it, if it doesnt work i can always move fish


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

single jag or dovii, and a handfull of comets a day. that will keep you entertained for a good long while


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

that would be a great spectacle, but in a 4 foot tank?


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

you can have a single jag or dovii in a 55 untill they reach 10in. once you past the 10"mark, its time to shop for a new tank.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

would be a great way to convince my parents to buy a bigger tank down the road...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I personally would go for the Dovii!


----------

